# LED TV 19" 12V



## compassavantgarde (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,I bought a LED TV last week off ebay.It 12v using about 26 watts.It is slim and light with a 19" screen .There was one simillar ,different make, same size and LCD in Towsure.The main differnce was the cost,Towsure £399, the other £130.It is a new item.I am happy with the tv and the savings.The decision is yours. There are some still for sale..... 19" LED TV / BRAND NEW SUPER FLAT ENOX DIGITAL LED TV ..Kevin


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I have just bought a 24" LED TV with single channel USB recorder (using your own hard drive or usb memory stick) and it comes with a 12v lead 'to connect to your caravan or motorhome'. It weights 4.9kg including the stand and has 2 hdmi, 1 component, 1 pc, 1 scart, and 1 composite connection.

The cost £170!!! I have tested it at home and the picture and viewing angles are great. Sound is good although it lacks a bit of bass. The only downside is that the epg lists either the current programs on 8 channels per page or the next 8 programs on a single channel.
Well thats the only view I can get on the epg at the moment but I am waiting for a reply for the support team.

The brand is Kogan, they have just entered the UK market and sell via the net only. They started out in Australia and are very successful there. It arrive within 48 hrs of ordering.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the Kogan TV. I have been thinking of getting 2 new TVs for our M/H and at these prices for a 12V, TV seems too good to be true compared to Avtex prices. £400 for an Avtex and I can get 2 of these for delivered for just over £300

KOGAN 19" TV DVD LINK


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

As I said the only problem for me is the epg. Their p&p charges for tv's are ok but they add on £5 delivery for the 12v cable!!!! Its just a cigarette lighter and a dc socket so nothing special.
They also sell 5 year extended warranties (well an extra 4 years)

I wish I were on commission 

I can't take the credit as someone (can't remember who) on this very forum recommended Kogan.

The thread is here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104326-kogan.html

Actually someone has said they don't have very sensitive freeview tuners. I haven't tested mine in the MH yet!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Richardngill you have a PM.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a 19" Kogan HD LED and it's fine. Records TV onto a pen drive too.

BEWARE though. These TVs need a REGULATED SUPPLY at 12v or they could suffer damage as the battery slowly discharges. So the supplied 12v cigarette socket plug is NOT a good idea and I'd advise you not to use them. (Poor show there, Kogan!). You'll need to shell out another £40 or so on fleabay for a 12v in / 12v out regulator to be safer. Avtex TVs have a regulator built in.

Also found Kogan's customer service next to useless.

All this said, it does its basic job very nicely so, not a bad buy for a cheap budget £125 plus £40 for regulator. Agree that the EPG is pretty pointless too. Only shows current schedules, not what's coming up. Why?

copied to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104326-kogan.html


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I bought a 22 inch Kogan off there website last week. Arrived in a couple of days. Have not seen it yet as I'm at work. But from what I have read on other websites it appears to be a good TV for the money.

I will let you know once I set it up. I intend to replace my Sky Receiver (12V Pace) with a Freesat HD box so I can use the HD features of the new TV and other programmes at 1080

Once you get used to watching the uprated picture quality at home, it's difficult to accept lesser quality. I found the 15 inch drop down on my 2010 Chieftain to be useless. One of the reasons I have sold the van after 13 months.

Stewart


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> I bought a 22 inch Kogan off there website last week. Arrived in a couple of days. Have not seen it yet as I'm at work. But from what I have read on other websites it appears to be a good TV for the money.
> 
> I will let you know once I set it up. I intend to replace my Sky Receiver (12V Pace) with a Freesat HD box so I can use the HD features of the new TV and other programmes at 1080
> 
> ...


Hi Stewart, as you know we have just collected our Elegance. We too have been looking at the tv arrangement in this motorhome.
We expected to install our 20" Lcd from our previous van, but doesn't fit into the tv cabinet. :!:

So having tried our other 15" tv in the cabinet ( looks too small from lounge) have now decided to look for a new tv that is bigger and will fit.
Have chosen an Avtex 185 dr, which looks to be about the biggest size that will fit the cabinet.

See you have chosen the Kogan 22", are you hoping to fit this into the cabinet, as not sure it will fit?

Janice


----------



## nick-tabbert (Nov 5, 2011)

*12v Digital TVs*

Has anyone tried tuning the Kogan or Enox TVs in Europe? (Especially Germany)

The DVB-T format in the UK is Freeview. In Germany they simply refer to their set top box receivers as digital receivers.

I'm looking to buy a replacement TV for my van which can tune in Freeview whilst in the UK and German digital TV when I'm in Germany.

I've emailed Kogan and they say they have not tested whether their TVs tune in digital TV abroad.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: 12v Digital TVs*



nick-tabbert said:


> Has anyone tried tuning the Kogan or Enox TVs in Europe? (Especially Germany)
> 
> The DVB-T format in the UK is Freeview. In Germany they simply refer to their set top box receivers as digital receivers.
> 
> ...


I retuned ours when in Spain last year, and it picked up programmes, none of which I could understand mind you. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm still delighted with my 22inch Kogan screen after 18 months. It does exactly as it says on the box and a steal at the price they sell them for. Only extra as the £15 for a regulated supply lead.

Sorry Janice, I never picked up your post at the time concerning size and fitting into the Burstner Elegance Cabinet. Yes it did fit, but to big to swing out of the cabinet, but not an issue as we had no requirement to swing it out. 

Just moved it into the new Elegance and it appears huge as the lounge is smaller than the 821 model so we are closer to the screen

Stewart


----------



## nick-tabbert (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info JockandRita

Anyone else tried retuning overseas?


----------

